

Introducing the Canary Release Channel - yurisagalov
http://blog.aerofs.com/introducing-the-canary-release-channel/

======
Buetol
IMHO, a more explicit naming scheme like "Stable/Unstable" would be better to
not confuse the user.

~~~
junto
Maybe they are trying to subtly tell us that they have had an NSL or have been
forced to put in a backdoor by the NSA. Warrant canary?

Thpugh more than likely it was just a poor choice of name!

~~~
yurisagalov
We're actually just borrowing from the phrase "canary in the coal mine" \--
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_sentinel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_sentinel)

Google Chrome uses a similar convention
([http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/canary.html](http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/canary.html)),
as do many other companies when talking about unstable/nightly/etc. builds
(simply google 'canary build' to verify :)

~~~
steveklabnik
Ember also uses the 'canary' nomenclature.

